# SRS Audio Sandbox: Windows Vista configuration



## gerallt

Hi there posters...

Does anybody use SRS Audio Sandbox here?
I cannot seem to make it work on my system i.e. there is no difference in system sound output, as I cannot change the program to the default audio device in Control Panel > Sound.

The help menu and the troubleshooting guide by SRS isn't much help either, because it only shows configuration options for Windows XP only. The plugin is definitely enabled and installed correctly, as it comes up as "SRS Audio Sandbox WDM" under Sound, video and game controllers in Device Manager. All the settings seem to be correct in Audio Sandbox itself, but _it isn't listed as an audio playback device in Control Panel > Sound_

Any help would be much appreciated 


Gerallt


----------



## lubo4444

Hey, i do use it but i'm running Windows XP Pro... and i really didnt do anything i just installed the program and it runs perfect.  I didnt change anything in control panel... try unistalling it and reinstalling it again... it might help...


----------



## AsnCrosty

Hey there

I have the same problem...
It used to work as a charm..but now
its driving me nuts.

I havent found the solution yet.
Ive google'd for a couple of days and it brought me here.
So..I even tried to reinstall my sound driver..No difference

So anyone, anything?

Holla back at me. 
Pz. Crosty.

Edit: Do I need to make my SRS a default audio device? How do I do that?
Edit 2: I tried to make my SRS my default audio device doing it with Vista Audio Changer.
But the program can't see my SRS. What now?


----------



## jamaloy

Hey I too am having problems with SRS on vista. I've installed it on windows xp and it works great, first time. Tried installing it a thousand times on vista, but there seems no way of making it my default audio device. When I go into control panel and look under sounds, SRS does not exist only my onboard soundcard. I dual-boot xp and vista so it can't be my system as it is the same computer. I have managed to install SRS onto vista before, and I did resolve the issue but I can't remember what I done or if it was just a fluke. I've tried disabling my soundcard, tried uninstalling my soundcard, tried uninstalling SRS, nothing seems to work. If anyone knows of a solution to this problem it would be greatly appreciated, I also have tried googling this problem but cannot find anything. I've also tried to contact SRS but cannot access their contact us page. This is really doing my head in as this piece of software really is that good! Looki forward to hearing from someone!


----------



## jamaloy

Problem solved, download SRS Audio Sandbox from a different location. The setup installer I had, although seemed to be fine, the volume selector was stuck and vista couldn't "see" it in the sound configuration as a sound card. I downloaded several different versions from various sources and eventually got one to work. The one that worked, advertised that 4 out of five flat panel TV's used SRS during insatallation. RUN THE PATCH AS AN ADMINISTRATOR! Thats all I have to say, good luck people! Jamaloy out!!


----------



## alienationware

^ No need to dowload from a different location.  I ran into the same problem when I re-installed Vista.  Alast, I've found the solution!!

Here's the fix to the no sound problem:

SRS Audio Sandbox control panel > Options > Preferences > Devices > Choose Speakers/HP in the pull-down list.


----------

